

US has spent 1,000,000,000,000 dollars ($1 trillion) on a failed war on drugs - boss
http://www.unityrehab.com/rehab-corner/drug-rehab-instead-of-incarceration/

======
melling
Why is this Hacker News? In my opinion, less is more, and we could use a
little more focus on HN. Another sub HN, perhaps? :-)

